# I need a few morels for cloning (Elgin Area)



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the Streamwood/Elgin area and could use a couple fresh picked morels for experiments on getting them to grow indoors. Even if they are a few days old but refrigerated. I only found one this season and I think the season is over. I got it going last year but it fizzled out. Here's my last year's try: http://www.tomorrowsgarden.net/content/attempting-grow-morel-mushrooms-indoors

I have new ideas to try this year.

Thanks - Ted


----------

